# Im starting culinary school in may!!!



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

at the california school of culinary arts in pasadena! I cant wait


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations, study hard, take notes on everything (even the stuff you don't think is important). Best of luck.


----------

